# Pressure Gauge for Classic



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

I'm permanently thinking of ways to improve/tart up my Classic, has anyone fitted one of these gauges? They look pretty cool and don't seem too expensive either...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pressure-Gauge-Dial-for-Gaggia-Classic-Coffee-Machine-Maker-Modification-/400489683166?pt=UK_Homes_Garden_Kitchen_Kettles&hash=item5d3f0b98de


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

I had a look at this before and liked the idea but couldn't find any instructions on how to do it other than the vague video they link to. Didn't fancy drilling my boiler or any of the pipes either. If you end up doing it I'd be interested to hear how it went and how you did it.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

the coffee deluxe steam valve can be adapted for a pressure gauge


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Hello Mark, that sounds good! What needs to be adapted on the valve?


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Hello all, long time since I came onto the forum.

Has anyone got further info on this at all?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Boom!

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?20477-Gaggia-Preinfusion-Dimmer-amp-Panel-mount-Guage-mod


----------

